# Are Cobalt Blue Spiders on DWA list?



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Simple YES or No will end this thread, lol.

Cheers


----------



## gl3n (Oct 22, 2009)

just do double check you do mean these right



If so then no not DWA


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks - that's all I needed to know.

THREAD CLOSED! :lol2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

No Tarantula's are DWA


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

volly said:


> Thanks - that's all I needed to know.
> 
> THREAD CLOSED! :lol2:


You can't close the thread without giving ViperLover chance to comment :lol2:

Where about's on the Wirral are you?


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

PDR said:


> You can't close the thread without giving ViperLover chance to comment :lol2:
> 
> Where about's on the Wirral are you?


yes viperlover has got to have his say, lol


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

rogersspider2007 said:


> yes viperlover has got to have his say, lol


Indeed...That picture above there looks really nice...They look like Terantulas? (My ID of a Spider is like a retarded Bulldog trying to catch a Wasp) LOL


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

PDR said:


> You can't close the thread without giving ViperLover chance to comment :lol2:


Oh dear, it looks like I’ve upset young ViperLover now with that quip 
Sorry, I shouldn’t have said it :blush:




I just thought it was funny :crazy:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

PDR said:


> Oh dear, it looks like I’ve upset young ViperLover now with that quip
> Sorry, I shouldn’t have said it :blush:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don't be daft!...I was just curious as to why, that's all...I wasn't upset at all. You do as you wish.  (That final smiley cracked me up LOL)


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

OK, so ViperLover has had his say - can we close this now? :lol2::lol2:

I was just curious because somebody told me they are really nasty and exceptionally venomous - but I know somebody "very irresponsible" who has one and DOESN'T have a DWA! 
I guess it doesn't matter anyway as he doesn't need one :bash:

Oh, and PDR - I'm in Moreton.

Cheers,
Volly


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They're not "exceptionally venomous". There are other species of tarantula whose venom has more unpleasant effects, but as Graz correctly stated, no tarantula is on the DWA list


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> They're not "exceptionally venomous". There are other species of tarantula whose venom has more unpleasant effects, but as Graz correctly stated, no tarantula is on the DWA list


 
Yeah, that's great and Thanks. 
Like I said, it was just because "somebody told me" and I wanted to make sure, lol.

I am surprised that NO T's are on DWA though.
I presume that means non of them can kill you?

Or have they just been ignored? lol.

( looks like thread stays open ) :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

There have been no documented deaths from tarantula bites. I believe there have been one or two anecdotal reports of children in China dying after being bitten by them, but it was not definitely proven. 

Some of the Asian tarantulas have a nasty bite which can make you feel ill for several days, but it won't kill you.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> There have been no documented deaths from tarantula bites. I believe there have been one or two anecdotal reports of children in China dying after being bitten by them, but it was not definitely proven.
> 
> Some of the Asian tarantulas have a nasty bite which can make you feel ill for several days, but it won't kill you.


Could not of said it better


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok,

that's BRILL :2thumb:

Thanks a lot - I'm glad you guys/girls know your stuff.

I was just about to report this guy for having the Cobalt Blue without a license ( I'm NO grass by any way, shape or form ) but if you knew him, you'd be worried too, lol.

Thanks again,
Volly


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Volly, are you a Premium Member? I remember reading a thread a while ago which said Premium members can lock their own threads...


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> Volly, are you a Premium Member? I remember reading a thread a while ago which said Premium members can lock their own threads...


Yeah, but I think it's only Classified Ads we can lock.

Cheers though


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

volly said:


> Yeah, but I think it's only Classified Ads we can lock.
> 
> Cheers though


 
Ok, no worries.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

I had one quite some time back and trying to catch it to move it was pretty nerve wrecking! It was super quick and I just had to throw a cricket tub over it....horrible feeling it thrashing about through the plastic! Lol. 
I only keep snakes these days!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They can be a bit savage :lol2:


----------

